# Thoughts on the AE Randolph



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

As much as I like the idea of getting a pair of Shell #8 Alden LHS, even the Brooks Brothers version is north of $700 Cdn. 

I was toying with the Randolph from AE, I really like the Chili grain calf compared to the leather options with the Walden and Kenwood. Thoughts?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I own a pair of Randolphs in burgundy shell. I purchased them about five years ago and didn't wear them very often. They seemed too formal to wear as often as I would have liked and I had some remorse for not purchasing the Alden 684. (and I just couldn't see wearing Randolphs occasionally without socks. So I purchased a pair of 684's which I have thrashed. (and they still look pretty good!)

The Randolphs are a different shoe than the Alden 684 I was comparing them to. But as different as they are as compared to the 684 full strap Aldens they're a *completely* different than the Alden 986 LHS. (in other words the AE Randolphs are more similar to the Alden 684 in that they are, to me, more formal that the casual Alden 986 LHS)

To me the Alden 684 is a more all around shoe that I continue to wear on occasion without socks. The 986 LHS is a casual shoe but I do wear it with a blazer, OCBD, Repp tie and Khakis.

Which brings me back to my Randolphs. Last Fall I wore them to a play with a pair of hounds tooth trousers and a black blazer and several of the ladies in the group we were with commented about how nice the Randolphs looked.

Draw your own conclusions. I will say you should not make a decision until you have seen all three of them and tried each on.

My five centavos,


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm with Bill on this, the Randolph is a "dressier" shoe than the LHS, very similar to the 684, but you can barefoot 'em, and it's one of the few shoes I've received compliments on from the ladies. It also gives the impression, I think, of a slimmer foot, if that's important.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

The Randolph is a full strap loafer (i.e. the penny strap across the top runs from the sole on one side to the sole on the other). The other two AE choices are unwelted half strap moccasin loafers. Somehow, the full strap makes the shoe more formal. 

I have the Randolph in burgundy shell. Every year, I do a couple of gigs where I need to do two weeks in a suit and tie office far from home. I wear the Randolph's on the plane (and through security checks) and rotate with another set of shell bluchers in the office. If you are visiting from the main board, you might think it disreputable to wear even formal loafers with a suit. But for me, the Randolph's can be so worn. So to echo both of the above respondents, not really a substitute for LHS casual loafers.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

The Walden and Kenwood for me are casual/knock-arounds. Instead of getting any of the two, you may want to try the Sebago Cayman II (leather sole) or Vapor (rubber sole) for about $50-/+ almost any day on Ebay. 

If you decide to go for the Randolphs by way of Ebay, you may have a better chance of getting them relatively cheap, even on shell. The 684 and 986 are just too hot on Ebay that it's almost impossible for you to get them on a good price even used.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I have 2 pair of Alden LHS for BB (#8 Cordovan and Whiskey Shell) and a pair of AE Randolphs in Chili. Totally different shoes. As others have said, even in calfskin as opposed to shell the Randolphs come across as a more "formal" or dressy shoe. The LHS's are more traditional moccasin style penny loafers with a casual tradition. In addition to the full strap, the Randolphs have a dressier style toe as well as heel stitching on the back. I certainly wear the Randolphs with khakis...but they seem more appropriate with gabs or worsted wool dress trousers if that helps. The LHS can go either way. I won't get into the suit and loafer debate though--that's for another thread I think.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a pair of shell Randolphs and wear them often with khakis and a blue blazer. They are comfortable and easy to take care of. I got seconds during one of the AE sales and they cost less than a pair of Alden calfskins.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

I currently own a pair of ten year old Sebago classic beefroll penny loafers in brown, they are nice but I would like to trade up to a much nicer loafer.

Unfortunately for me there are no Alden dealers in Toronto and Brooks Brothers is the the only source for #8 LHS in my neck of the woods. To make matters worse, I have a long skinny foot (11B) so if I decide on the the #8 LHS option, I could try the shoe on for length in Toronto and have them order in a B hoping they will have it in stock somewhere. 

That leaves the AE offerings, I have worn a beefroll loafer for the past ten years and I'm getting a little tired of it so that rules out the Kenwood. The Randolph is interesting but the consensus around the campfire is little too dressy for what I have in mind, wearing them with dress pants down to jeans (prefer my longwings and oxfords with my suits). I have seen the the Walden store display at my local AE pusher in Oakville and I'm not that keen on the shade of burgundy AE has chosen to run with. 

What would be the best of all worlds is AE make the Walden in the Chili grain calf used with the Randolph.


----------

